# Marble - Granite Slab for the bench



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

(consider this a "Tip").
I've had this on my "ToDo" list for several years and this morning, finally got a round tuit. While out in my errands, I passed by my local Stone Quarry company. (a wholesaler for granite counter tops, etc). I told the guy at the desk I needed a slab (sink cut-out, etc) about 12x18" with a smooth polished top. He took me out to the warehouse where all the cutting takes place and pointed to a PILE of cut-off pieces of different sizes. He said "take your pick". There just happened to be a piece the perfect size on top and asked him to make me out a ticket. He said "Have a nice day". (it was freeeee).
He said that the pile was destined to a dumpster that was destined for the landfill recycling yard.
SO - for you guys that need a flat surface that won't move when doing things like leatherwork, etc. stop my your local counter top shop and you might get lucky. (this is polished gray marble 1-1/8" thick).


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

You hit the marble lottery today.


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

Nice hook! Many years ago, my FIL stopped by a local countertop shop to see about a new countertop for his kitchen and came away with a free half dozen sink cutouts done in laminate. This was before stone became chiche. One of them became the drill press table for my shop. Nice to see some things haven't changed. My current problem is that we are getting new kitchen countertops and will be parting with a black granite island top. It would make a great assembly table in my shop, but at 50"x27", it is just too large and heavy for my small shop. It will likely end up in a landfill along with the other pieces from the kitchen. I have no idea how the tear out guy will do things as I've not seen a tear out done with heavy stuff like this. Just hope he doesn't mangle the cabinetry.


----------



## Half Fast Eddie (Jan 12, 2022)

Good deal. Probably should have picked granite, it’s harder than marble. Glue some rubber feet on the bottom and it will be perfect for sharpening.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Jim Frye said:


> Nice hook! Many years ago, my FIL stopped by a local countertop shop to see about a new countertop for his kitchen and came away with a free half dozen sink cutouts done in laminate. This was before stone became chiche. One of them became the drill press table for my shop. Nice to see some things haven't changed. My current problem is that we are getting new kitchen countertops and will be parting with a black granite island top. It would make a great assembly table in my shop, but at 50"x27", it is just too large and heavy for my small shop. It will likely end up in a landfill along with the other pieces from the kitchen. I have no idea how the tear out guy will do things as I've not seen a tear out done with heavy stuff like this. Just hope he doesn't mangle the cabinetry.


Save that piece and take to a marble shop to have them wet saw it to a size you can use!
I have dry sawed marble, a softer stone, with an abrasive wheel on a circ saw. It destroyed the bushings in the saw and I had to have it rebuilt.
I now have a wet saw for tile that will cut concrete also. You may be able to rent one and cut it yourself?


----------



## haathi (8 mo ago)

Jim Frye said:


> Nice hook! Many years ago, my FIL stopped by a local countertop shop to see about a new countertop for his kitchen and came away with a free half dozen sink cutouts done in laminate. This was before stone became chiche. One of them became the drill press table for my shop. Nice to see some things haven't changed. My current problem is that we are getting new kitchen countertops and will be parting with a black granite island top. It would make a great assembly table in my shop, but at 50"x27", it is just too large and heavy for my small shop. It will likely end up in a landfill along with the other pieces from the kitchen. I have no idea how the tear out guy will do things as I've not seen a tear out done with heavy stuff like this. Just hope he doesn't mangle the cabinetry.


If you can get it hauled out to your garage without damaging your cabinetry, you might consider listing on Craigslist or similar. There are quite a few people that would jump at the chance for a granite top that size at a reduced price. Another woodworker might custom build their own island to fit the top.


----------



## haathi (8 mo ago)

John Smith_inFL said:


> (consider this a "Tip").
> I've had this on my "ToDo" list for several years and this morning, finally got a round tuit. While out in my errands, I passed by my local Stone Quarry company. (a wholesaler for granite counter tops, etc). I told the guy at the desk I needed a slab (sink cut-out, etc) about 12x18" with a smooth polished top. He took me out to the warehouse where all the cutting takes place and pointed to a PILE of cut-off pieces of different sizes. He said "take your pick". There just happened to be a piece the perfect size on top and asked him to make me out a ticket. He said "Have a nice day". (it was freeeee).
> He said that the pile was destined to a dumpster that was destined for the landfill recycling yard.
> SO - for you guys that need a flat surface that won't move when doing things like leatherwork, etc. stop my your local counter top shop and you might get lucky. (this is polished gray marble 1-1/8" thick).
> ...


Side note, that looks like a pile of Morgan head silver dollars you have so casually piled there next to the slab. Is that a project in the making?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

haathi said:


> Side note, that looks like *a pile of Morgan head silver dollars* you have so casually piled there next to the slab. Is that a project in the making?


LOL good eye; yes, I got a new (to me) DW Scroll Saw recently and I wanted to try my hand at scrolling the coins for art projects. I've never seen it before I saw it on YouTube and I've never tried it myself - so we'll see how that goes. I'm sure there is a severe learning curve; getting the holding jig set up, and several jewelry blades broken in the process. The jig alone would be a woodworking project that I've never done before. (and yes, I'm really going to cut them up).


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

You may not want to cut up the coins with the “CC” (Carson City) mint marks. They could be worth from $75 to several hundred dollars each in just good condition. 

There is a price chart for all years and mints here:









Morgan Silver Dollar Value (1878–1921) | Gainesville Coins ®


Find out how to evaluate your Morgan dollar and determine its price. Use this valuable guide to learn more about Morgan silver dollars.




www.gainesvillecoins.com


----------



## haathi (8 mo ago)

John Smith_inFL said:


> LOL good eye; yes, I got a new (to me) DW Scroll Saw recently and I wanted to try my hand at scrolling the coins for art projects. I've never seen it before I saw it on YouTube and I've never tried it myself - so we'll see how that goes. I'm sure there is a severe learning curve; getting the holding jig set up, and several jewelry blades broken in the process. The jig alone would be a woodworking project that I've never done before. (and yes, I'm really going to cut them up).
> View attachment 442119
> 
> View attachment 442120


I am feeling a few conflicting feelings right now. That is a really neat pendant and a really interesting use of them. But the coin collector in me hurts to see it happen. And yet I have seen rings made from old coins that turned out amazing as well. I am not sure what to think...  I guess I will just say good luck, and show a picture sometime when you finish one!


----------

